# Follicle size



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Had u/s today. Hoping to have iui with donor sperm this cycle. 
I'm on day 10 of cycle. I have a 12.5mm follicle. Is this good? What does it mean? 
I have another scan fri. How big will follicle get before I ovulate? 
Xx


----------



## MrsHughes (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Lulu s

From reading on here I've found that each clinic is different. My clinic like me to have a follicle of at least 17mm. This cycle I had one at 21mm. 1st treatment I had IUI on day 12 of cycle and 2nd IUI on day 13 of cycle. 

Don't panic it still has time to grow!!  

Hope I've been some help to you

xx


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for this info.  So, from your experience do you think it may be big enough by fri? Xx


----------



## MrsHughes (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe yes. Both cycles for me were medicated so they were able to control things and I reacted really well. 

I've seen on here that a lot of people suggest putting a hot water bottle on your stomach to help them grow. I've never tried this and don't really know if it really works but anything's worth a try. 

Good luck x


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi 

Follicles grow 2mm a day, I remember reading this during my treatment. Also depends on the time of the day you inject yourself. During my ivf they told me to inject in the evening and that didn't work for me. For IUI I did things differently and injected myself in the morning (around 6:30am) and that helped my follicles to grow better and longer. It made a difference. 

On day 10 mine was 15mm, but that was during my ivf. For my IUI I had one 8mm , 18mm, 20mm, 21mm, using only Puregon three injections.

They say between 18 up to 22mm

What drugs are you taking for IUI? 

Wishing you the best of luck!

Hope x


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Really appreciate all this info.
I am not on any meds.  I am in a same sex relationship.  No fertility issues.  We are using donor sperm.
I do have a trigger injection in our fridge but currently staying with friends and I can't remember what it's called.
The clinic we are using is not open weekends.  
I just hope I don't ovulate over weekend and miss it this month.  That would be so frustrating.
If I'm not ovulating tomorrow and say scan measures follicle at 16.5mm ish, how likely am I to ovulate over weekend?  Is 16.5mm too small for iui? Does the trigger bring on ovulation? How quickly?  So many questions hey
Xxx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Lulú

The last shot is called Pregnyl , probably you will take a low dose for the egg to release. It's good in a way because pregnyl does help to grow the egg a bit more during the last stages of releasing that egg. 

Timing is very important if you do it without drugs.

16 mm is a bit small , yes. But pregnyl will help to grow it more.

I hope this makes sense   , try not to worry and enjoy the process. 

Wishing you the best of luck

Hope x


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you.  I'm not worried, well I am actually.  But only that I will ovulate over weekend and miss my chance this month. 
Timing wise, would they inseminate just after ovulation or just before?
I'm new to this and I've read soooooo much but I get confused
So, do you think, by Monday it may be optimum size.  2mm a day Monday should be quite big if this us the case!
Xx


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Also...... If my scan tomorrow shows follicle is larger but not quite large enough could I then do trigger injection after scan and be inseminated same day or is just too quick?
My scam tomorrow is 1140am


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

HI Lulu

I had a scan and the trigger injection today, going in tomorrow for my first IUI, my doc said that I should ovulate around 10 tomorrow night, my appointment is at 4pm, the sperm live for around 36 hours so hopefully one of the blighters will wriggle in!!  Excited and scared in equal measure
Good luck to you! x


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Best of luck to you Camsie. Xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi lulu 

My clinic also closes over weekend and I was told we will either be friday or monday. We have unexplained infertility but we're on medicated cycle so rhag they can control it. I have a regular as clock work 28 cycle and usually ovulate about day 14 so im worried that if my follicles arent big enough on thursday that they'll make me wait until monday and I might ovulate naturally over the weekend. Nurse said not to worry and that I would take my trigger on sunday night and that they recommend we baby dance day after insemination anyway so chances are even if I ovulated on sunday that insemination on monday would be fine

have to admit im not convinced lol and am hoping for friday insemination so I dont spend all weekend worrying


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Camsie x


----------

